
If you own a website, I want to make you more money - bazillion
https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/43qnen/if_you_own_a_website_i_want_to_make_you_more_money/
======
bxh
This is a fantastic idea! After this manual process of recognizing and
highlighting the object, you'd have a really great dataset to train machine
learning algorithms on!

